# Back again!



## xforuiholdonx

Not anywhere near a teen anymore (23) but I've been on this bored since I was 17, so I'll be popping in and out &#128513;. 
I'm Lisa, and I've got a 5yr old DD named Emma, a 2yr old DS named Coltin, and a teeny bump due on Valentines Day!


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations again, Lisa! :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Hey Lisa, congratulations! Not many of us left here anymore though. :( Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

Yay Lisa! Congratulations! Xxxxxx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Thank you three &#128522; 
Sucks that this board is so dead now!


----------



## Rhio92

Bring back teen pregancy/parenting days :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

It really is! It slowed down soooo much just after I had Jason!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congratulations hun x


----------



## LeahLou

Aww congrats!!! We're due the week after!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Congratulations!!


----------



## bombshellmom

I'm not a teen anymore either, but I had DD when I was 17, expecting #2 now at almost 21! Been married for 3 years - <3


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Thanks everyone :D


----------



## Powell130

Your profile pic looks familiar, were you on the TTC or TWW boards summer 2012?


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I wasn't TTC summer of 2012, but I did reply to a few posts in TWW at that time. Lol


----------



## Powell130

That must be it!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Bit late but congrats. I used to come on here all the time in 2011 when I was 18 and pregnant with my ds, I'm now 22 and expecting my 2nd although it's early days. Always wonder why it's so quiet nowadays? X


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Just not all that advertised maybe? I'm not sure :( it was always busy when I first came to this board in 2009.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't know, I don't remember it being that advertised before? Maybe facebook groups for pregnancy ect have become more popular instead? I do miss how busy it used to be!


----------

